# What a short strange TRYP it’s been. Budding Rideshare start up TRYP seeks aid from Ride Safe to fix fraudulent business model. TOO Little, TOO late.



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

What a short strange TRYP it’s been. Budding Rideshare start up TRYP seeks aid from Ride Safe to fix fraudulent business model. TOO Little, TOO late. – Ride Safe







ridesafeworld.com





September 2, 2019Justin La Plante

Yesterday I received the most shocking phone call in recent history.

Bill Crosby, the SVP of strategic Marketing for TRYP called me, taking time out of a family vacation, to speak with me for 27 minutes on the very recently launched Risheshare company TRYP. Bill seemed very honest about clearing the air and seeking help from Ride Safe in fixing major issues with TRYP's business model.

*How did this begin?*

My relationship with TRYP actually began when one of their financial developers, a man by the name of Wellington Zeraus sent me a friend request on Facebook on the 19th of August.

I accepted, noticed the Rideshare startup media plastered all over his profile and delivered the typical introduction when yet another rideshare or taxi hail app company attempts to rope me in to a pitch.










SIX YEARS of promises, pleading, pitches and arguments from these companies claiming to be or do something new and different from Uber or Lyft has left me worn out and surly at each new pitch.

I hadn't even known of TRYP. I had been debunking the ARYV scam for roughly a month but no new or note worthy companies had come up on my radar since. Aryv was such a wash out, it wasn't even worth doing an article about it.

So I began checking TRYP.

Not even two minutes into reading their TOS, driver agreement and customer agreement pages TRYP failed to pass any sort of acceptable safety standards in their documentation and logistics.

The company is using the same surplus line insurance policy scheme as Uber and Lyft, the same driver contracting, the same customer liability waivers and the same forced arbitration schemes as Uber and Lyft.

A review of one of their first rides given brought a lot of even uglier items to light.



> *Notable Moments:*
> 2:38 - he's unable to put his payment information into the app - so he can't get paid.
> 2:56 - he was paid $3.95 out of a $5.00 fare
> 3:33 - the company is charging a booking fee of $1.95 on every trip. Wait a minute! They've been telling drivers that drivers would get 100% of the fare!
> ...


That article connected me to THIS article which had me a bit mortified by the time I got through it.



> What you won't find in Tryp marketing material however is McNulty's (TRYP CEO) tenure as Shopping.com CEO was marred by a market manipulation investigation by the SEC.
> 
> In early 2018 McNulty co-founded SupplyBloc, in which he also held the position of CEO.
> According to the SupplyBloc website, it
> ...


The breakdown of the TRYP compensation plan and operations from the Behind MLM article was even more mortifying.


























So, not just emulating EVERY fraudulent policy and practice used by Uber and Lyft but including a very expensive and shamelessly constructed pyramid scam targeting potential drivers while entrapping customers in an agreement even more fraudulent than anything Uber or Lyft use.

The TRYP Technologies TOS (Terms of Use) agreement as captured on 8-31-2019. The document contains several misspelled words, invalid terms and fraudulent terms such as a liability waiver and forced arbitration agreement:

Terms-of-Use-Tryp-Technologiessave2Download
If wellington had not contacted me, I likely would never have known of TRYP or that they had already convinced the Miami Dolphins VP of corporate partnerships, Steve Mullins to announce a partnership between TRYP and the Dolphins.

I of course got THIS letter off to Mr. Mullins and the Miami Dolphins as soon as I could. The more gory details of this mess I would be communicating to them in a phone meeting Ride Safe has arranged with the Dolphins.

I contacted the CTO of TRYP Taha Abbasi, the CEO Robert Mcnulty, both of the legal council contacts listed on the TRYP website requesting clarification and advising changes to their procedures.

*The first shoe drops.*

On the 31st I was still reserving judgement on the Pyramid operations and doing more digging when suddenly my phone rang.

It was Kevin Thompson, the attorney listed (until the 1st of September) under 'Legal Council' on TRYP's website.
















I was advised by Mr. Thompson that he had not represented TRYP in over SIX MONTHS and would be sending a cease and desist notification to TRYP at once to remove his link and name mention from their website. He asked that if I was ever in contact with any TRYP representatives, to relay that he wished to have the link removed.

His tone and the conversation indicated quite clearly that his relationship with TRYP had soured due to how poorly the company was being run.

I asked him who was responsible for writing the TRYP TOS and other fraudulent documentation I had been reviewing. To that he would not answer.

*The other shoe drops.*

Yesterday around 10:30am Bill Crosby decided to call me. Bill Crosby is the self described SVP for strategic Growth of TRYP.









Bill was very interested in getting Ride Safe's help for TRYP and claimed to be entirely open to suggestions.

Nowhere in the conversation did Crosby claim that TRYP actually WOULD fix any of these issues but he did seem desperate to get something done. I sent a long list of fixes, issues with their TOS and procedure changes that could be made.

I decided to mull it over and give TRYP a chance based on the conversation with Bill. Really, the company isn't doing anything any worse than what Uber and Lyft do. TRYP just doesn't have the kind of lobbying, bribery and lawsuit settlement capitol that Uber and Lyft do.

It sounds revolting rolling off the tongue but why should only Uber and Lyft get to control a monopoly on transportation confidence scams, rape-for-profit, forced waivers and fraudulent third party contractor schemes?

If it wasn't for Uber and Lyft, companies like TRYP would never have the chance to get as far as they do in building upon an already morally bankrupt Rideshare industry.

But I digress, TRYP is not just another fraudulent rideshare company. It is a perfect storm of fraud, corruption and lies that has worked it's way into defrauding a major NFL franchise.

After my conversation with Bill Crosby, I dug deeper into the BehindMLM article, any and all TRYP related documents I could pull from their website and any more sources I could find.

Nearly every document attached to the TRYP website has spelling errors in it and fraudulent or overly evasive terms written into them.

Interviews with their executives offer only anecdotes, hollow promises and double talk.

Their CEO Robert McNulty has not only been through a rampant series of very poor administrative issues and federal prosecution but his quotes leave something to be desired.









If this company had not already been defrauding investors, potential drivers and an entire NFL team, I am sure Ride Safe could have helped them.

However the damage is already done.

It would take TRYP shutting down its ENTIRE business, eliminating all of these documents, re-writing their entire business model and re-launching AFTER releasing a very in depth and honest apology for it's behavior and business practices thus far.

Not to mention re-petitioning their deal with the Miami Dolphins with the understanding that TRYP had defrauded the team with it's initial deal.

If TRYP were willing and able to do that, I really would be surprised.

New Rideshare scams are a dime a dozen since Uber and Lyft created the regulatory nightmare that now allows a company to operate uninsured drivers with no real background checks as a form of commercial transportation.

If TRYP wanted to do something better, they failed in the worst way possible by not just copying what Uber and Lyft have done but augmenting it with even worse practices.

After my conversation with Bill Crosby, TRYP finally removed Kevin Thompson's link and mention from their website and added this disclaimer to their TOS page.









The document itself however remains there along with all of the other documentation, the driver pricing scheme and no real apologies or statements of intent and WHY the company needs to make changes have been issued.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I also was made to believe that Tryp was supposed to just make the driver pay $200 a month and all the fares went to them for as long as they worked. That sudden appearance of "booking fees" made the whole thing pointless. Why pay the monthly fee when you still have to pay booking fees? Isn't that why Uber and Lyft drivers are supposed to transfer to Tryp, because they won't have to deal with the bullshit of booking fees and other imaginary payments? Tryp really failed and disappointed big time.

Looks like Tryp is the child that Lyft gave birth to when Lyft was drunk and got taken advantage of by Uber.


----------



## Diesel13 (Jul 8, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> I also was made to believe that Tryp was supposed to just make the driver pay $200 a month and all the fares went to them for as long as they worked. That sudden appearance of "booking fees" made the whole thing pointless. Why pay the monthly fee when you still have to pay booking fees? Isn't that why Uber and Lyft drivers are supposed to transfer to Tryp, because they won't have to deal with the bullshit of booking fees and other imaginary payments? Tryp really failed and disappointed big time.
> 
> Looks like Tryp is the child that Lyft gave birth to when Lyft was drunk and got taken advantage of by Uber.


Well said


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

First of all it is not a good idea for TRYP to employee Bill Cosby. Just a bad PR move.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

How is the new gig?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Tryp is a start-up company, not a scam lol. There's a difference. People seem to get those two confused. But that's soon going to change with NYC launching as we speak. All this info up here is out-dated as well. Tryp completely did a 360 on us. Tryp recently had to shy away from the 'mlm' biz model to be able to form business partnerships with Stripe and other companies because 'mlm' has such a bad rep. Now Tryp drivers are able to acquire their own merchant account and create their own book of business. People are free to sign up to Tryp Rides without a referral code now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SCAM!


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> SCAM!


It's a start-up company. You scream scam all you want. It's not changing the fact that Tryp already launched in New York these past two weeks lol.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> It's a start-up company. You scream scam all you want. It's not changing the fact that Tryp already launched in New York these past two weeks lol.


All MLMs had to start up at one point.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

drivinminator said:


> It's a start-up company. You scream scam all you want. It's not changing the fact that Tryp already launched in New York these past two weeks lol.


Good luck.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> All MLMs had to start up at one point.


Tryp doesn't have an mlm model anymore. You're free to sign up without a referral code.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

drivinminator said:


> Tryp is a start-up company, not a scam lol. There's a difference. People seem to get those two confused. But that's soon going to change with NYC launching as we speak. All this info up here is out-dated as well. Tryp completely did a 360 on us. Tryp recently had to shy away from the 'mlm' biz model to be able to form business partnerships with Stripe and other companies because 'mlm' has such a bad rep. Now Tryp drivers are able to acquire their own merchant account and create their own book of business. People are free to sign up to Tryp Rides without a referral code now.


I've had my own book of customers and a merchant account for years, without Tryp.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

drivinminator said:


> Tryp is a start-up company, not a scam lol. There's a difference. People seem to get those two confused. But that's soon going to change with NYC launching as we speak. All this info up here is out-dated as well. Tryp completely did a 360 on us. Tryp recently had to shy away from the 'mlm' biz model to be able to form business partnerships with Stripe and other companies because 'mlm' has such a bad rep. Now Tryp drivers are able to acquire their own merchant account and create their own book of business. People are free to sign up to Tryp Rides without a referral code now.


Okay okay... it's a start-up scam.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Okay okay... it's a start-up scam.
> 
> View attachment 404008


You laugh now. I laugh later.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I've had my own book of customers and a merchant account for years, without Tryp.


That's dope.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Tryp doesn't have an mlm model anymore. You're free to sign up without a referral code.


Any company that has ever had an MLM association or business model cannot be trusted.

I am free to sign up for many things that do not benefit my interests. I am being blunt here because I don't like when questionable business practices are promoted without a disclaimer. I don't know that there is any amount of change that Tryp could go through that would make me take them seriously as a private transportation company, because they have a history of being an MLM posing as a transportation company. I don't want to see a company like this doing a 180 or a 360 or whatever. It can't be turned around.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> You laugh now. I laugh later.
> 
> 
> That's dope.


New Member you joined 1 hour 30 mins ago and have already posted 20 posts all about Tryp &#129318;‍♂










I smell Tryp shill. &#129300;

All I'll say on the subject is, show me the PAX, then we will talk.

Getting drivers is easy. It's the pax that is challenging to get.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm tripping out over the whole deal.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> All MLMs had to start up at one point.


That's true. But most MLMs fail.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

As I "exclaimed" in his other similar thread:


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> New Member you joined 1 hour 30 mins ago and have already posted 20 posts all about Tryp &#129318;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 404013
> 
> ...


I was referred here by a friend and I saw so much misinformation. Felt it was right to educate. That's all.



doyousensehumor said:


> New Member you joined 1 hour 30 mins ago and have already posted 20 posts all about Tryp &#129318;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 404013
> 
> ...


Getting Pax is easier than ever. Hey especially when uber/lyft drivers talk to them all day everyday, plus the company is marketing themselves. I'm also marketing too, spending my money to get riders for drivers. People think it's a selfish game but it's the total opposite. Tryp rides will always be the cheaper option for riders paying 2%-8%+ less than Uber and lyft fares, while drivers get paid more at the same time.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Damn you to hell for wasting 5 mins of my life making me read this complete waste of internet space.....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Damn you to hell for wasting 5 mins of my life *making me* read this complete waste of internet space.....


⚡✨⭐&#129516;&#128073;&#127996; pErSoNaL rESpoNSibiLiTy &#128072;&#127996;&#129516;⭐✨⚡


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You make two bucks more with Tryp... Big Effing Whoop dude. Tryp is a total rip off and I wouldn't touch it with your Mom's underwear. Get LOst and Quit Shilling


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You make two bucks more with Tryp... Big Effing Whoop dude. Tryp is a total rip off and I wouldn't touch it with your Mom's underwear. Get LOst and Quit Shilling


You have no clue the amount of money a driver can make yet. Soon though.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm still tripping and it's getting very shilly in here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Where is the advertisements to get paying customer’s attention? And now u prepay and pay booking fees? Wut?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

drivinminator said:


> Tryp is a start-up company, not a scam lol. There's a difference. People seem to get those two confused. But that's soon going to change with NYC launching as we speak. All this info up here is out-dated as well. Tryp completely did a 360 on us. Tryp recently had to shy away from the 'mlm' biz model to be able to form business partnerships with Stripe and other companies because 'mlm' has such a bad rep. Now Tryp drivers are able to acquire their own merchant account and create their own book of business. People are free to sign up to Tryp Rides without a referral code now.


That's funny. TRYP is a lousy MLM/pyramid scheme. Never pay a subscription to earn money.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

May H. said:


> That's funny. TRYP is a lousy MLM/pyramid scheme. Never pay a subscription to earn money.


That literally makes no sense. Plus Tryp isn't an mlm biz anymore. They changed their biz model a few Months back to be able to continue business partnerships like Stripe merchant accounts that they have now.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> It's a start-up company. You scream scam all you want. It's not changing the fact that Tryp already launched in New York these past two weeks lol.


Madoff launched their too, just another middle man thinking they clever & can steal from labor making cab driver some complicated entity that needs algos & thousands of "employees" that sit around all day figuring out how to steal from people that actually provide a service & produce something from their labor


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> Madoff launched their too, just another middle man thinking they clever & can steal from labor making cab driver some complicated entity that needs algos & thousands of "employees" that sit around all day figuring out how to steal from people that actually provide a service & produce something from their labor


You watch too many movies.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> You watch too many movies.


Nah these scammer loser middlemen app creators aren't sophisticated just low level criminals worst of the worse because they prey on seniors, desperate, & dumb

Any app that tries to take anything more than a flat finders, connection, or app use fee are just scammers trying to steal from labor

Google maps & drivers do all the work app does nothing but "generate leads" lol

Uber Lyft could strip out 90% of the app as it's useless just all bloat specifically for trying to defraud and steal from me & I'm sure tryp or whatever is just the same


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nah these scammer loser middlemen app creators aren't sophisticated just low level criminals worst of the worse because they prey on seniors, desperate, & dumb
> 
> Any app that tries to take anything more than a flat finders, connection, or app use fee are just scammers trying to steal from labor
> 
> ...


So pretty much everyone on earth is scamming &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

What a TRYP this will be if this is proven as a 100% scam among the masses outside of UP.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> So pretty much everyone on earth is scamming &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


Nope only those involved in actual scamming if a company doesn't follow the law it's a scam sorry not sorry

Use tryp or whatever you want it's in the app store police, FBI, labor department all being bribed to not enforce basic laws so must be legal

Do you still a scam any 5th grader can figure that much out


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> I was referred here by a friend and I saw so much misinformation. Felt it was right to educate. That's all.
> 
> 
> Getting Pax is easier than ever. Hey especially when uber/lyft drivers talk to them all day everyday, plus the company is marketing themselves. I'm also marketing too, spending my money to get riders for drivers. People think it's a selfish game but it's the total opposite. Tryp rides will always be the cheaper option for riders paying 2%-8%+ less than Uber and lyft fares, while drivers get paid more at the same time.
> View attachment 404070


You are a disgusting specimen of self interested profit. Tryp was BS, is BS and will be BS. They have been lying for years and all of a sudden they are righteous? How much are you making from nonride activities that you are pushing this turd so hard?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are a disgusting specimen of self interested profit. Tryp was BS, is BS and will be BS. They have been lying for years and all of a sudden they are righteous? How much are you making from nonride activities that you are pushing this turd so hard?


If it was for self interest I would have been telling y'all to hurry up and join me. I literally never said those words to anyone here. Chill. I'm only here to provide real info, not the bs info ya'll think you know. I could care less if you join. Plus I'm not makin money yet until these drivers are on the road. I know where this company is going and there's gonna be a huge 'I told you so' coming very soon. Even tho Tryp already launched NYC.



Grab my Keys said:


> What a TRYP this will be if this is proven as a 100% scam among the masses outside of UP.


the awkward moment I'll be missing from the faces who have been hating on Tryp seeing it come into fruition will be priceless lol too bad I won't be there to see them. I'll be chillin reaping what I've sowed &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

drivinminator said:


> If it was for self interest I would have been telling y'all to hurry up and join me. I literally never said those words to anyone here. Chill. I'm only here to provide real info, not the bs info ya'll think you know. I could care less if you join. Plus I'm not makin money yet until these drivers are on the road. I know where this company is going and there's gonna be a huge 'I told you so' coming very soon. Even tho Tryp already launched NYC.
> 
> 
> the awkward moment I'll be missing from the faces who have been hating on Tryp seeing it come into fruition will be priceless lol too bad I won't be there to see them. I'll be chillin reaping what I've sowed &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


So you DO get paid for recruiting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> They changed their biz model a few Month


yeah, now they charge a fee in advance of rides PLUS a booking fee. Wasn't the prepayment the 'booking' fee? I'm confused.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> If it was for self interest I would have been telling y'all to hurry up and join me. I literally never said those words to anyone here. Chill. I'm only here to provide real info, not the bs info ya'll think you know. I could care less if you join. Plus I'm not makin money yet until these drivers are on the road. I know where this company is going and there's gonna be a huge 'I told you so' coming very soon. Even tho Tryp already launched NYC.
> 
> 
> the awkward moment I'll be missing from the faces who have been hating on Tryp seeing it come into fruition will be priceless lol too bad I won't be there to see them. I'll be chillin reaping what I've sowed &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


I'm not permitted to use the words I would like to to describe the scum of the earth I believe you to be, trying to profit of the hopes and dreams of others with this crap.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, now they charge a fee in advance of rides PLUS a booking fee. Wasn't the prepayment the 'booking' fee? I'm confused.


Tryp charges a driver start-up fee for your merchant account and background check. Booking fee is charged to riders.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not permitted to use the words I would like to to describe the scum of the earth I believe you to be, trying to profit of the hopes and dreams of others with this crap.


I wouldn't waste my time in here if it was a scam. It's real, get used to it. It's already launched in New York. Brooklyn and Bronx atm.



goneubering said:


> So you DO get paid for recruiting.


Bruh are you slow? People get paid to recruit uber drivers, DoorDash drivers, ect. It's called affiliate marketing! It's different from mlm in a sense that you only make money/sales for your efforts and not the effort of your teams, instead of building a team of people to earn money off of.


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

Lies...

Check this link.

Here in Las Vegas there is NO company with a TNC licensed to operate here by that name.

http://tsa1.nv.gov/ActiveCertificatesTable.asp?nNo=14
SCAM until we see the license.

This could be and probably is fraud BTW.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Booking fee is charged to riders.


So, all rider fees don't go to driver, then? We pay a monthly fee for a 'certain' amount of rides or for 'unlimited' rides. 
very confused on how the paying customer would even know tryp exists?


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

&#129318;&#127997;‍♂


Buckiemohawk said:


> You make two bucks more with Tryp... Big Effing Whoop dude. Tryp is a total rip off and I wouldn't touch it with your Mom's underwear. Get LOst and Quit Shilling


Sir actually that was $4 dollars more. Please count. If you average just $4 over a 10 ride span that would be $40 extra. Need I say more?


SHalester said:


> Where is the advertisements to get paying customer's attention? And now u prepay and pay booking fees? Wut?


The marketing team is doing that. Hey why are you talking about Tryp? Because you heard about it. Get it?



troothequalstroll said:


> Google maps & drivers do all the work app does nothing but "generate leads" lol
> 
> Uber Lyft could strip out 90% of the app as it's useless just all bloat specifically for trying to defraud and steal from me & I'm sure tryp or whatever is just the same


Sounds like you want Tryp. Let me break it down for you &#128513; your words

Uber connects you to riders (the service fee EVERY ride) but, takes part of YOUR fare (you don't like that)

Tryp Connects you to riders ( one time a month service fee) and doesn't touch your fare (Exactly what you want)



goneubering said:


> So you DO get paid for recruiting.


He already addressed that.I'm sure a lot of Uber drivers got paid that $500 one-time bonus for RECRUITING other drivers. You got it? Thank you

Hope everyone having a great day.&#129303;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Because you heard about


Hahaha. Because I saw notes here, bruh. &#128580;


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Hahaha. Because I saw notes here, bruh. &#128580;


In order for there to be notes someone has to talk about it correct?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thegreat12 said:


> The marketing team is doing that. Hey why are you talking about Tryp? Because you heard about it. Get it?
> 
> Sounds like you want Tryp. Let me break it down for you &#128513; your words
> 
> ...


Why? Maybe it's because you're spamming this forum again?


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

@SHalester I just wanted you to see how word of mouth works. No hate &#128077; glad your asking questions



goneubering said:


> Why? Maybe it's because you're spamming this forum again?


How pleased explain? Last I checked it's a post made by a Uber blogger who made a post about Tryp. I have yet to see any spamming just education to be honest.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Dan K said:


> Lies...
> 
> Check this link.
> 
> ...


Tryp isn't ready for Vegas, that's obvious. Nobody said Tryps launching in Vegas at the moment. However Tryp is launched in New York and they are headquartered out in Vegas. The address is 10161 w park run dr #150 las vegas nv 89145



SHalester said:


> So, all rider fees don't go to driver, then? We pay a monthly fee for a 'certain' amount of rides or for 'unlimited' rides.
> very confused on how the paying customer would even know tryp exists?


All rider fees (taxes & tolls) goes str8 to the drivers merchant out. Tryp takes their booking fee from their merchant account. Tryp isn't the one paying you. it's the rider. Your 1099 form is coming either from Stripe or your bank. Not entirely sure on that part yet until i experience it or ask Stripe (the merchant account provider).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I checked Tryp's website. Quite a list of all the cities they will be opening up.

I see drivers can get UP TO 50 rides per month if they pay the minimum fee of $39.95 a month.

There was a poster here who was heavily pushing Tryp last year but I think he eventually decided it wasn't really a good deal after all. Does anyone remember that thread?

Found it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/1-i-...e-for-tryp-and-3-i-am-not-a-hypocrite.306088/


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I checked Tryp's website. Quite a list of all the cities they will be opening up.
> 
> I see drivers can get UP TO 50 rides per month if they pay the minimum fee of $39.95 a month.
> 
> There was a poster here who was heavily pushing Tryp last year but I think he eventually decided it wasn't really a good deal after all. Does anyone remember that thread?


New York's 5 boroughs are launching as we speak. Brooklyn and the Bronx currently have active drivers. Tryp is finally aiming to launch Miami next month along side Orlando. Those are the two states currently up first.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> &#129318;&#127997;‍♂
> 
> Sir actually that was $4 dollars more. Please count. If you average just $4 over a 10 ride span that would be $40 extra. Need I say more?
> 
> ...


Nope All I want are details of my contract to run my independent business how I see fit don't care if the middlemen charge a subscription or per ride

Don't care what "company" bribes its way to launch only interested in airport rides if the cities and state won't regulate fares fine I can do math & just ignore or cancel every trip that's not profitable & the 96% of drivers who fail by design can worry about all the BS these criminals keep coming up with to make cab driver more complicated than it is to get a bigger cut

Takes $1 fee per ride, take no more than 10% of what you charge, & be forced to pay regulated minimums like the cab company they are

EVERYTHING else is simply just scams, tricks, fraud, manipulation....so they get a bigger cut & labor gets a smaller one

There is nothing complicated about cab driving & regulations that have existed for over half a century lol

Lawmakers, app makers, everyone just trying to get a bigger cut for doing nothing it's to the point there's 5 people or departments that all make more money on the ride than the driver providing it lmao went from 20% to 50-90% they won't stop till it's 99.9%

The article about cities open sourcing the app is where this is headed at a 7th grader can code the app all the algos & fancy stuff useless for drivers it's only programmed to benefit the company


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> So, all rider fees don't go to driver, then? We pay a monthly fee for a 'certain' amount of rides or for 'unlimited' rides.
> very confused on how the paying customer would even know tryp exists?


 No because fee are fees. Your fare is Time*Distance. You will get 100% of the fare + reimbursement for any credit card fees, tolls bridges etc with Tryp. Check that photo from earlier you will see. On Uber, they will take at least 25% of your fare which is again your time*distance and you won't get a reimbursement for the things I mentioned above typically. The booking fee is what each company takes to keep the lights on etc. Tryps at the moment is lower. Can it go up yes but drivers never get that because that's what the company gets for themselves. The service fee is another difference between the two. You pay Tryp's service fee at the END of every month. While Uber takes a service fee EVERY ride you take. Only you can decide which is better for you. Try adding all of your service fees for the month and see how much that totals out to be. Then total the number of rides you do every month. This way you know which plan would be better for you. Hope that answers your question.

sorry for the long response-


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> You pay Tryp's service fee at the END of every month


yeah, that doesn't seem right either. You pay for a ride level in advance; at this moment there are 3 levels, no? I have a real problem 'paying' to have a certain number of possible rides. And in advance, no less.
This isn't about tryp vs Uber; as I don't give a shyt. As of this moment no paying customer in my market is even aware trypt will at some point even be a choice. That's a big problem; why sign as a driver if there is no demand?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nope All I want are details of my contract to run my independent business how I see fit don't care if the middlemen charge a subscription or per ride
> 
> Don't care what "company" bribes its way to launch only interested in airport rides if the cities and state won't regulate fares fine I can do math & just ignore or cancel every trip that's not profitable & the 96% of drivers who fail by design can worry about all the BS these criminals keep coming up with to make cab driver more complicated than it is to get a bigger cut
> 
> ...


Everything you want is provided to you once you go thru the driver on-boarding process. Contracts and tryp driver guide book is all in your website back office.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

drivinminator said:


> It's already launched in New York. Brooklyn and Bronx atm.


Why on Earth did they choose the most regulated market in America to start with? So are you saying _actual_ rides are being given there or does launch mean something else?

When Uber and Lyft pulled out of Austin, new companies popped up in a matter of months and were up and running. It is almost two _years_ and Tryp has missed multiple launches, ditched their mlm stuff and still haven't actually started giving rides? Seriously. What gives?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Everything you want is provided to you once you go thru the driver on-boarding process. Contracts and tryp driver guide book is all in your website back office.


No thanks I don't need a guidebook to be a cab driver my 5000+ trips taught me all I need to know which is all I need is the details of my contract prior to accepting it to run my independent business whether the "company" wants to take a cut or charge a subscription or whatever else they want to come up with is for them to worry about as it has nothing to do with my business all they did is generate a lead, me & Google maps can do the rest nothing else has anything to do with me and is literally garbage & bloat that endangers me, makes the app less efficient, & is only there to skim a bigger cut


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

mrpjfresh said:


> Why on Earth did they choose the most regulated market in America to start with? So are you saying _actual_ rides are being given there or does launch mean something else?


Because an opportunity popped up to partner with a taxi/limo company in New York City. Low Touch Luxury inc, with over 400 drivers included. They will provide most of the luxury side of the rides. Yes, drivers are active in Brooklyn and the Bronx, they're able to go on rides to pick up riders. Also, the big delay happened because Tryp had to scrap the old biz model and re-do their whole business plan and software to keep partners like Stripe happy, as well as future partners. The delay made a lot of people discouraged but thats what you get when it's a start-up. In the future it'll be like this never happened. Uber went thru a lot their first few years.



troothequalstroll said:


> No thanks I don't need a guidebook to be a cab driver my 5000+ trips taught me all I need to know which is all I need is the details of my contract prior to accepting it to run my independent business whether the "company" wants to take a cut or charge a subscription or whatever else they want to come up with is for them to worry about as it has nothing to do with my business all they did is generate a lead, me & Google maps can do the rest nothing else has anything to do with me and is literally garbage & bloat that endangers me, makes the app less efficient, & is only there to skim a bigger cut


Okay.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, that doesn't seem right either. You pay for a ride level in advance; at this moment there are 3 levels, no? I have a real problem 'paying' to have a certain number of possible rides. And in advance, no less.
> This isn't about tryp vs Uber; as I don't give a shyt. As of this moment no paying customer in my market is even aware trypt will at some point even be a choice. That's a big problem; why sign as a driver if there is no demand?


The only thing Drivers pay for is the background check and merchant account setup. You choose the plan you want. Tryp doesn't charge you the monthly fee until it comes to your city. Again, you are not charged the monthly fee until the end of the month. You say there's no paying customers in your area, that's fine. If you was in Tryp you could help build the rider base. This is optional you don't have to do it. Trust me if you don't someone else or Tryp will eventually. Regardless once someone find out they have a cheaper option that they can share and get paid to share for free, it's going to get around like this thread. How you think Uber got around &#129488; people talk you know.

Hint: when I was a passenger I referred my friends so I could get a free ride or $5 off my next ride.&#128513; I think you got the &#128161;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Again, you are not charged the monthly fee until the end of the month


can you provide proof of that? or is it more accept too many rides and that triggers the highest price subscription? hmmm. Build the customer base? I think you mean advertising; that ain't my problem.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> can you provide proof of that? or is it more accept too many rides and that triggers the highest price subscription? hmmm. Build the customer base? I think you mean advertising; that ain't my problem.


There are over 100K people in Tryp and not one has come forth saying they're getting charged monthly. I sure haven't. How can you provide proof of something that doesn't occur?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm planning to launch my new rideshare service called Krok. Like Tryp, it has no pax, no drivers and no rides. I think the business is a lot cleaner and leaner that way. Anyway, send me 200 bucks per month and I'll sign you up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> can you provide proof of that?


ah, so you can't provide proof. For somebody acting as a cheerleader, you are kinda an epic fail so far. And with attitude; like that will help your cause? Odd you know how many are 'signed' up for tryp. huh.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Odd you know how many are 'signed' up for tryp. huh.


Because the company tells us in their weekly updates lol &#129318;&#127997;‍♂



The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm planning to launch my new rideshare service called Krok. Like Tryp, it has no pax, no drivers and no rides. I think the business is a lot cleaner and leaner that way. Anyway, send me 200 bucks per month and I'll sign you up.


There are already active drivers in Brooklyn and the Bronx bro lol And the company is gifting them 3 months free to drive.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes, no driver in NYC is charged the monthly fee. In fact, for 3 months they drive for free. That's your poof&#129303;


The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm planning to launch my new rideshare service called Krok. Like Tryp, it has no pax, no drivers and no rides. I think the business is a lot cleaner and leaner that way. Anyway, send me 200 bucks per month and I'll sign you up.


 &#128514; again you are late and out dated that's like me coming to Uber and saying no app, no pax and no rides.

_Rides are happening When app not down for updates.✅ 
Drivers ✅
Pax which is the same thing as rides but ✅ _


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Because the company tells us in their weekly updates lol &#129318;&#127997;‍♂
> 
> 
> There are already active drivers in Brooklyn and the Bronx bro lol And the company is gifting them 3 months free to drive.


Do the weekly updates include how many rides have been completed? If so, what are those figures?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do the weekly updates include how many rides have been completed? If so, what are those figures?


Must be a lot!! I mean it should be a lot if there's really 100,000 people already signed up.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

The 100,000 individuals are not in one state they are all over the United States. Many are passengers. The number of rides completed I myself don’t know. Those are numbers Corp has not me personally but maybe some of the others do. We are still a growing company don’t expect millions of riders in one day. But expect the numbers to grow steady.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> However Tryp is launched in New York and they are headquartered out in Vegas. The address is 10161 w park run dr #150 las vegas nv 89145


Not seeing any videos anywhere of the maiden voyage. 

If a virtual office can be a "headquarters", then, sure. :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do the weekly updates include how many rides have been completed? If so, what are those figures?














drivinminator said:


> There are already active drivers in Brooklyn and the Bronx bro lol And the company is gifting them 3 months free to drive.


There's also an Easter Bunny who gifts eggs bro!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So now we have 2 motherless *****s shilling this crap with all kinds of bs. In case you didn't figure it out, you both disgust me. How many years and not a single damn ride. A ceo who has the ethics of a pimp. 

After what you can read online about this company, anyone who suspends disbelief and gives them money deserves to be ripped off.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So now we have 2 motherless @@@@@s shilling this crap with all kinds of bs. In case you didn't figure it out, you both disgust me. How many years and not a single damn ride. A ceo who has the ethics of a pimp.
> 
> After what you can read online about this company, anyone who suspends disbelief and gives them money deserves to be ripped off.


I can't get angry at them because they can't be taken seriously - they're just a couple of jokers. Or more than likely, the same person. Tryp is about as credible as the Nigerian prince scam.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I can't get angry at them because they can't be taken seriously - they're just a couple of jokers. Or more than likely, the same person. Tryp is about as credible as the Nigerian prince scam.


One person with two socks is my guess.

P.S. There's a very funny Tryp shill thread on the NYC forum. :smiles:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tryp-private-meeting-crashed-by-tlc❗️&#128561;.374181/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> One person with two socks is my guess.
> 
> P.S. There's a very funny Tryp shill thread on the NYC forum. :smiles:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tryp-private-meeting-crashed-by-tlc❗️&#128561;.374181/


These pyramid scams do take in a lot of very smart people, though, to be fair. Smart being very different from common sense. I had a friend (masters degree from Columbia) who fell hook, line and sinker for a travel agency pyramid scam called World Ventures. I could not explain to him at all why it was garbage; he had to find out for himself.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Believe what you want to believe. How about go to NYC and request a ride? If the app isn't down for maintenance and updates I'm sure you will get a driver. Simple.

I keep it &#128175; with you.



Disgusted Driver said:


> So now we have 2 motherless @@@@@s shilling this crap with all kinds of bs. In case you didn't figure it out, you both disgust me. How many years and not a single damn ride. A ceo who has the ethics of a pimp.
> 
> After what you can read online about this company, anyone who suspends disbelief and gives them money deserves to be ripped off.


Seems like we are more educated about the Rideshare industry then most of you guys here. What makes your comment funny is your disgusted with Uber yet you still drive for them . Makes sense &#128517;

I can bring up a lot of things on Uber the company and it's CEO but that's not my style. Your paying Uber and don't even realize how much comes out your fare. I love making things simple for people.

1.) You made $20,000 last year. You kept 75% and Uber got 25%. How much did you pay Uber?
2) You made $10,000 last year. You kept 75% and Uber got 25%. How much did you pay Uber?
3 Tryp Cost for the whole year each plan respectively: $ 468, $1,068 and $1,788

Once people get it they get it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm planning to launch my new rideshare service called Krok. Like Tryp, it has no pax, no drivers and no rides. I think the business is a lot cleaner and leaner that way. Anyway, send me 200 bucks per month and I'll sign you up.


You realize you need a lot of infrastructure to start up your service? Like a slideshow app for Android, online presence, and of course an office and the backoffice technology stuff.

So I'll invest $5M in Krok... just tell me what pot to drop it in!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These pyramid scams do take in a lot of very smart people, though, to be fair. Smart being very different from common sense. I had a friend (masters degree from Columbia) who fell hook, line and sinker for a travel agency pyramid scam called World Ventures. I could not explain to him at all why it was garbage; he had to find out for himself.


Yeah, I remember an acquaintance of mine trying to rope me into selling energy drinks (MLM pyramid scheme) and he was doing graduate study in psychology (of all things!) at a top university. He was one of the smarter people I've run into but he was using his gigantic brain to rationalize something that was harming his interests and wasting his time. &#129504; ≠ &#128176;


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So now we have 2 motherless @@@@@s shilling this crap with all kinds of bs. In case you didn't figure it out, you both disgust me. How many years and not a single damn ride. A ceo who has the ethics of a pimp.
> 
> After what you can read online about this company, anyone who suspends disbelief and gives them money deserves to be ripped off.


Rides are being taken in Brooklyn and the Bronx tho. You can find anything that disgusts you about any company online. Doesn't make a difference what you say.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> Rides are being taken in Brooklyn and the Bronx tho. You can find anything that disgusts you about any company online. Doesn't make a difference what you say.


Apparently it does matter what I say because you keep responding to it. I'm doing my part to help people understand that you are a liar, thief and cheat trying to take their money for a scam, that's why my words matter ty.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Once people get it they get it.


not when you must prepay the subscription fee to get a 'certain' amount of 'possible' rides. I doubt they will make it to Calif anytime soon.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Tryp isn't ready for Vegas, that's obvious. Nobody said Tryps launching in Vegas at the moment. However Tryp is launched in New York and they are headquartered out in Vegas. The address is 10161 w park run dr #150 las vegas nv 89145


Their headquarters is a virtual office in Vegas?


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> not when you must prepay the subscription fee to get a 'certain' amount of 'possible' rides. I doubt they will make it to Calif anytime soon.


I can't say how long it will take to get to Calif but, I'm sure IF they drill down the numbers it's a no brainer. Run the numbers yourself.

Would you agree Drivers have the POTENTIAL to make more money? Let's keep it &#128175;


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> not when you must prepay the subscription fee to get a 'certain' amount of 'possible' rides. I doubt they will make it to Calif anytime soon.


Your market won't launch until you have a certain amount of riders so that rules that out. Need demand before launching. Tryp won't launch out of the whim, they don't roll like that. If they did they would have turned on the apps for all the markets with no fcks given, but people don't see that they're actually trying to do it right. Things have not gone their way in the beginning but things happen when you're a new start-up trying to become competition.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Believe what you want to believe. How about go to NYC and request a ride? If the app isn't down for maintenance and updates I'm sure you will get a driver. Simple.
> 
> I keep it &#128175; with you.
> 
> ...





drivinminator said:


> Your market won't launch until you have a certain amount of riders so that rules that out. Need demand before launching. Tryp won't launch out of the whim, they don't roll like that. If they did they would have turned on the apps for all the markets with no fcks given, but people don't see that they're actually trying to do it right. Things have not gone their way in the beginning but things happen when you're a new start-up trying to become competition.


So areas in New York have been deemed to have enough riders to "launch?" When was that?

The Jury understands the arguments regarding a start-up organization, but would like to know if any driver has completed a minimum of 10 trips.

Further, The Judge perused the website for NY and found only one tier of subscription with no mention of three month grace period. Where would The Judge find the three levels and the "free" subscription?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So areas in New York have been deemed to have enough riders to "launch?" When was that?
> The Jury understands the arguments regarding a start-up organization, but would like to know if any driver has completed a minimum of 10 trips.
> Further, The Judge perused the website for NY and found only one tier of subscription with no mention of three month grace period. Where would The Judge find the three levels and the "free" subscription?


Yes, if Tryp have been rolling out in Brooklyn and the Bronx it's for a reason. You gotta show up to Tryps Live updates to know whats what. I'll get back to you on the 10 trips. You can find the 3 packaged subscriptions at Tryps website. The drivers 3 free months begins Feb 1st 2020. That info comes from showing up to Tryps weekly update calls on the Zoom app and Facebook group Live.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And now for a public service message:

Tryps is a Scam, Tryps is a Scam, Tryps is a Scam, say it three times fast while you click your heels.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Yes, if Tryp have been rolling out in Brooklyn and the Bronx it's for a reason. You gotta show up to Tryps Live updates to know whats what. I'll get back to you on the 10 trips. You can find the 3 packaged subscriptions at Tryps website. The drivers 3 free months begins Feb 1st 2020. That info comes from showing up to Tryps weekly update calls on the Zoom app and Facebook group Live.


The Terms of Service state one tier. The Terms of Service say nothing about three month negation of subscription charges.
As I understand, the subscription is charged at the end of the month. According to the TOS, drivers would be charged the full subscription fee whether they completed a single ride or not. Assertions on a website do not constitute a contract. The TOS is the contract.
I am interested in new players in the market. I like to get in on the ground floor. However, I do not foresee enough demand, even after three months, to justify paying a subscription. Please advise.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> Need demand before launching.


u think? R u sure? Where is the advertising? Word of mouth takes the service to be HERE. Plus, does tryp even have the various airport permits and permissions yet? Doubt it. Still smells like a scam. They must lose the subscription plans and payments. Who wants to prepay for a 'certain' amount of rides that might never materialize. 
You let me know when the advertising begins and I'll take another look.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> u think? R u sure? Where is the advertising? Word of mouth takes the service to be HERE. Plus, does tryp even have the various airport permits and permissions yet? Doubt it. Still smells like a scam. They must lose the subscription plans and payments. Who wants to prepay for a 'certain' amount of rides that might never materialize.
> You let me know when the advertising begins and I'll take another look.


Still waiting to hear from the two boosters if any driver has actually completed 10 rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Still waiting to hear from the two boosters if any driver has actually completed 10 rides


I just want to see proof the 'subscription' model they have that shows you pay after the fact, and not at the beginning of the 'term'. Prepaying a 'service fee' for a 'certain' amount of rides is hill I can't climb.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

@Judge and Jury Tryp the entity can decide how they want to charge their customers. Right now they are not charging drivers for 3 months in NYC. This is a promotion. I could send you private message of a video where they tell NYC drivers they drive 3 months free. Just watch the first 1 min of the video, unless you want to watch the whole thing. We are very transparent.

@SHalester You just proved my point, word of mouth works. The ridership will grow. People think Uber had millions of rides the first day they opened. No it don't work like that. Took them time to grow. Things don't happen overnight.

Advertising Is going on and riders are signing up.You know about Tryp and your in California. A state we haven't even thought about opening yet. How is Tryp's word of mouth campaign going? Quite well if you ask me.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I just want to see proof the 'subscription' model they have that shows you pay after the fact, and not at the beginning of the 'term'. Prepaying a 'service fee' for a 'certain' amount of rides is hill I can't climb.


OMG.
I never considered a subscription model before this week.
No acceptance or cancellation rates. No pax ratings.
Possibly, no deactivation due to false accusations.

The main problem is no demand for riders on Tryp and paying a subscription to get no rides.

The boosters are taking forever to find a driver in New York that has completed ten rides.

Paying a subscription when there are no rides is ridiculous, whether prepaid or at the end of the period.

I'm proposing that Tryp should pay early adopters of their service a $500 monthly incentive to ensure that Riders a ride, instead of charging a subscription fee.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> I'm proposing that Tryp should pay early adopters of their service a $500 monthly incentive


Works for me. I'd try 'em.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

TOS -Once approved, every Driver is eligible for a 7 day free trial for my driving subscription.

You drive then you pay. This would apply under normal conditions but we are starting out so everyone gets 3 months free in the state we are opening. &#128513;. If you can't climb a $40 hill then you need to start working out &#127947;️‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> If you can't climb a $40 hill then you need to start working out


wut? I have a 90 minute workout 7 days a week, you?  I refuse to 'prepay'. I've noticed neither cheerleader has provided proof that for each subscription the pymt is at end of month. It's really something really easy to provide, no? If the app isn't junk and I get full info on the 'request' I have no problem trying tryp. A 7 day trial is a nit. 3 months wo charges is even better.
Just very curious how they will 'build' paying customer awareness in Calif.......


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> TOS -Once approved, every Driver is eligible for a 7 day free trial for my driving subscription.
> 
> You drive then you pay. This would apply under normal conditions but we are starting out so everyone gets 3 months free in the state we are opening. &#128513;. If you can't climb a $40 hill then you need to start working out &#127947;️‍♀


That's bs, if you can't do this then there's something wrong with you. You are a liar, a cheat and scam artist. You work for a morally bankrupt company. I hope you are an officer of the company and go to jail for fraud.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> I could send you private message of a video where they tell NYC drivers they drive 3 months free. Just watch the first 1 min of the video,


Or just post it and let the mods decide whether it stays. :biggrin:






Nobody has any reason to trust Tryp's shady founder at this point.

Word of mouth advertising isn't gonna cut it in this industry. A large ad budget is a must.

Initially going with an MLM structure creates immediate skepticism in many of us who are aware of it and are aware of the founder's past. A single tier affiliate program would have been less shady out of the gate.

Yeah, some of us have heard of Tryp, via spammers of forums like this. That's not the same as seeing paid ads for it in search or elsewhere on the web and actually introduces Tryp in a negative light. Overzealous Tryp reps trying to pad their referral accounts create issues.

Plenty of issues with these types of pay to play comp plans.

Alternatives will eventually come along, just doubt that schemes like Tryp or Vibe are the answer.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I thought Bill Cosby was in jail


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

The referral plans as they currently exist.

https://youmatter.tryprides.com/dev-sales/


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

I just gave you info🤦🏽‍♂️ In normal conditions you have 7 days free. EXAMPLE of driving then paying for the service you want.

Building brand awareness- we already have brand awareness as you can see everyone is talking about it. Some miseducated but it’s awareness. Now to customers, always looking for cheaper fares sooo you guess. Also there’s plenty of paid advertising going on. There will be more in the future.

Nice you posted a video. Your giving free advertising 👍 I was told not to post links to other websites but guess y’all can break the rules.

We not MLM we are affiliate marketing like Uber. Bet you didn’t know Uber had affiliates at the start🤫 guess Uber been scamming.

Nobody answered my question? Would you agree Drivers have the POTENTIAL to make more money? Let’s keep it 💯


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Interesting they aren't close to being in calif, but still want $99 now to get 'setup'. Whether or not we could make more money with tryp is an open question. I wasn't out any cash when I started with uber, but with tryp i'd be out $99 plus a subscription fee right off the bat. 
And no date on when roll out to Calif.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

You are not charged the subscription fee until they come to your city 🤦🏽‍♂️. I don’t see how that’s hard to understand 🤷🏽‍♂️
The $99 is for your background check and merchant account.
You wasn’t charged by Uber because the investors paid for it..... now the investors want their money back so they nickel and dime you on your fares. Do you get that? 🤦🏽‍♂️

Tryp won’t have that problem because you invested in yourself. You get 100% of your fares because you paid for your own background and merchant account setup. That’s why Tryp Drivers can earn stocks like the Uber investors got stock.Are you following 🤦🏽‍♂️ You have a vested interest in the company. Your using YOUR car shouldn’t you get 100% of your fares?

If Tryp did the exact same Thing Uber did you would get Uber 3.0. Do you really want that?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> In normal conditions you have 7 days free. EXAMPLE of driving then paying for the service you want.


So you were spreading misinformation about how your own opp works by stating earlier that Tryp billed at end of month. LOL.



Thegreat12 said:


> Building brand awareness- we already have brand awareness as you can see everyone is talking about it. Some miseducated but it's awareness. Now to customers, always looking for cheaper fares sooo you guess. Also there's plenty of paid advertising going on. There will be more in the future.


LOL, brand awareness in the biz opp community and on small forums like this isn't much. There is zero brand awareness where it matters, with riders. Love the use of typical marketing hype buzzwords though. That's cute. 

How much advertising? Sounds like you're talking out of your ass.



Thegreat12 said:


> Nice you posted a video. Your giving free advertising &#128077; I was told not to post links to other websites but guess y'all can break the rules.


I figure mods can delete it if they want. Cloaked info behind the scenes via PM is no use.



Thegreat12 said:


> We not MLM we are affiliate marketing like Uber. Bet you didn't know Uber had affiliates at the start&#129323; guess Uber been scamming.


Pay to play is not true affiliate marketing. Amazon, ShareASale, Clickbank, Rakuten, eBay, etc. are true affiliate programs. They don't need my money to join their affiliate program and market their products/services.



Thegreat12 said:


> Nobody answered my question? Would you agree Drivers have the POTENTIAL to make more money?


Nope. Tryp doesn't exist here. Get back to me if they even break 1% market share.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> The $99 is for your background check and merchant account.


but, why charge me now when there is not even an ETA for a Calif date. In fact, Calif is like listed 30 something on the roll out list. Why would I pay now? In fact, why should I pay at all? I would think tryp would want to make the road to being driver enabled as easy as possible for the 'early' adopters. 
Uber doesn't nickle and dime me at all. They didn't charge me to 'startup' and they merely take 25% now. 
I know this will cause you grief, but this isn't Uber vs Tryp. I do 2 driving gigs now (not lyft). I would 'try' Tryp, maybe. BUT gotta say paying to get setup is head scratcher.
OH, wait. with tryp you don't get 100% of the fare. A driver IS paying a subscription fee. All at once. Please be honest. 
Get back to me when you have a date for a calif roll out, ok?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> That's why Tryp Drivers can earn stocks like the Uber investors got stock


Another no-no and red flag with biz opps. That would be entering into unregistered securities. Maybe your founder didn't learn his lesson the first time he pissed offf the SEC.

Do you even have the correct info on that? I don't see it on the website. Are you sure it's not stuck in your brain from the initial MLM structure.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Another no-no and red flag with biz opps. That would be entering into unregistered securities. Maybe your founder didn't learn his lesson the first time he pissed offf the SEC.
> 
> Do you even have the correct info on that? I don't see it on the website. Are you sure it's not stuck in your brain from the initial MLM structure.


They're throwing in stock now??!!


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

@WAHN you are billed at the end of the month after the 7 days are up on normal conditions. No driver is paying Tryp anything but the one time startup fee.

@SHalester you don't have to pay. You can just register as a rider.Nobody said you had to pay right now. Register and get your own updates on Tryp. Or just email support your questions.

I can check on that to make sure I give y'all the right information on the stock thing.

im man enough to double check my information.

&#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> @SHalester you don't have to pay


you might want to run through the app and you will find that is not the case. I am registered as a rider. BUT I did abort on the 'we want your credit card info now please' page.
Still not convinced I should pay a penny upfront. Tryp wants drivers, y'all are going to have to make it worthwhile for the bleeding edge folks.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Also you don't have to pay to refer people to Tryp that's another misinformation



SHalester said:


> you might want to run through the app and you will find that is not the case. I am registered as a rider. BUT I did abort on the 'we want your credit card info now please' page.
> Still not convinced I should pay a penny upfront. Tryp wants drivers, y'all are going to have to make it worthwhile for the bleeding edge folks.


I can look into it for you.

And it's understandable people usually don't take new things. And yes we messed up in the beginning. We didn't get it right the first time but, we are better for it. We are doing better now and hope to provide everyone with value. That's all I ask. Give us a shot&#128077;

Ok if it doesn't provide you with the skip option then you might have to input your card information. But I will find out definitely. I'll email support for you.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Where is the advertising? does tryp even have the various airport permits and permissions yet? Doubt it. Still smells like a scam. They must lose the subscription plans and payments. Who wants to prepay for a 'certain' amount of rides that might never materialize.
> You let me know when the advertising begins and I'll take another look.


Tryp does have their airport permits and Tryp isn't for everyone. It's for more business minded drivers who want to take more control over their ability to earn. That's why Tryp drivers are able to create their own clientele list. Imagine having your own book of business and your days to be full and busy knowing you're good and making money. Earning at least 30-40% more with Tryp. So that's what makes having a subscription based model become a better way. If you can't handle being a true hustler then Tryp isn't for you. Also, a market won't launch unless their is enough demand for Tryp to launch. Tryp isn't gonna launch a market with only drivers in it. Enjoy the video attached here. Tryp is making headlines &#128513;Just the beginning...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I still want to know why you two aholes are pushing this so hard. What is your connection to tryp and how much are you getting paid to pimp them?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drivinminator said:


> If you can't handle being a true hustler than Tryp isn't for you


wut? are you trying to spread the word and get drivers, or the opposite? Why so defensive? If I'm to build my own client list and 'hustle' why do I need tryp? I already worked a job/career for over 32yrs. If I'm paying tryp I want THEM to provide ME with paying customers, not the other way around.
Since calif roll out is so far down the list I doubt they have any permits or licenses or anything yet here. When tryp is truely invested in getting drivers to be on the bleedin edge, do let me know. A word of advice: chill out.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wut? are you trying to spread the word and get drivers, or the opposite? Why so defensive? If I'm to build my own client list and 'hustle' why do I need tryp? I already worked a job/career for over 32yrs. If I'm paying tryp I want THEM to provide ME with paying customers, not the other way around.
> Since calif roll out is so far down the list I doubt they have any permits or licenses or anything yet here. When tryp is truely invested in getting drivers to be on the bleedin edge, do let me know. A word of advice: chill out.


You'll have the ability to create your own clientele list. It's not mandatory. Riders will also be there as well. Tryp will be doing their own marketing to the general public combined with the drivers and riders word of mouth.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I still want to know why you two aholes are pushing this so hard. What is your connection to tryp and how much are you getting paid to pimp them?


We're pushing it hard because we want to launch it as fast as we can of course. The more drivers and riders that join, the faster we can launch. I recently learned Lyft used to be called Zimrides and started in 2007. They didn't become Lyft until 2013. A lot of people will forget how long Tryp took to launch as well, even tho Tryp is doing it faster since everyone is more familiar with rideshare.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

drivinminator said:


> We're pushing it hard because we want to launch it as fast as we can of course. The more drivers and riders that join, the faster we can launch. I recently learned Lyft used to be called Zimrides and started in 2007. They didn't become Lyft until 2013. A lot of people will forget how long Tryp took to launch as well, even tho Tryp is doing it faster since everyone is more familiar with rideshare.


So is it actually launched?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

goneubering said:


> So is it actually launched?


Yes, Tryp opened in New York. Brooklyn and the Bronx is being slowly rolled out with drivers getting activated every weekend. The 5 boroughs will be fully launched by the end of the month or beginning of February. Tryp is going on it's third week activating drivers. In February up to 1000+ drivers will get activated, as long as their background check is good to go.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> The $99 is for your background check and merchant account.


$21

How much do *background* checks *cost* through *Checkr*? When you request a *background check* through Workable's *Checkr* integration, the following amount will be reserved on your credit card depending on your selection: Standard *background check*: $21. Pro *background check*: $29.Jan 2, 2020

I have a lot of merchant accounts. Never been charged. What does the extra $70 fee involve?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

ColtDelta said:


> $21
> 
> How much do *background* checks *cost* through *Checkr*? When you request a *background check* through Workable's *Checkr* integration, the following amount will be reserved on your credit card depending on your selection: Standard *background check*: $21. Pro *background check*: $29.Jan 2, 2020
> 
> I have a lot of merchant accounts. Never been charged. What does the extra $70 fee involve?


Companies have their own way on staying in business &#129335;&#127997;‍♂This is one source of income Tryp can stay in business on top of the booking fee they charge the riders and the monthly subscription they will charge the drivers once their city is launched. No ones getting charged anything monthly at the moment. Not until their market is fully launched ready with riders and drivers. This info is found in their driver refund policy section.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> We're pushing it hard because we want to launch it as fast as we can of course. The more drivers and riders that join, the faster we can launch. I recently learned Lyft used to be called Zimrides and started in 2007. They didn't become Lyft until 2013. A lot of people will forget how long Tryp took to launch as well, even tho Tryp is doing it faster since everyone is more familiar with rideshare.


So you are pushing it hard because you work for Tryp. Just another ahole trying to make money at anyone's expenses. Fraud much?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So you are pushing it hard because you work for Tryp. Just another ahole trying to make money at anyone's expenses. Fraud much?


You still don't get it &#129318;&#127997;‍♂&#129318;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> You still don't get it &#129318;&#127997;‍♂&#129318;&#127997;‍♂


Dude, I get it better than you think. I've been following tryp for over a year so I know you folks are lying cheating turds and your CEO was already sanctioned by the SEC for fraud.

But this time is different baby, I'll just put it in a little bit.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dude, I get it better than you think. I've been following tryp for over a year so I know you folks are lying cheating turds and your CEO was already sanctioned by the SEC for fraud.
> 
> But this time is different baby, I'll just put it in a little bit.




Idk who you've been following, but it hasn't been Tryp. I invite everyone to get on tonights corporate Zoom update call and see what ya'll think then. The chief marketing officer, David Motta, and others will be on for the update.

6pm pst - 9pm est

US: +1 669 900 6833 or +1 646 558 8656
Webinar ID: 916 727 073
International numbers available


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> Idk who you've been following, but it hasn't been Tryp. I invite everyone to get on tonights corporate Zoom update call and see what ya'll think then.


Been following you lying sacks of crap: here's info about the CEO:
https://behindmlm.com/mlm-reviews/tryp-review-ridesharing-pyramid-scheme-with-illegal-stock-options/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Oooo...
"corporate Zoom update call'

XLmfao


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Been following you lying sacks of crap: here's info about the CEO:
> https://behindmlm.com/mlm-reviews/tryp-review-ridesharing-pyramid-scheme-with-illegal-stock-options/


That's fake news and old news. Would you read the same newspaper/email you read last year? lol Think man.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> That's fake news and old news. Would you read the same news paper you read last year? lol Think man.


See and so slick, got a comeback for everything. The old news is that you guys were a scam, why would anyone trust you now that you are new and improved when you still have the same greasy pitch.

https://therideshareguy.com/what-is-tryp/
https://blog.followjulian.com/tryp-review-why-tryp-will-be-a-disaster/
http://mcnultyscams.blogspot.com/2010/09/investors-worry-about-robert-j-mcnulty.html
https://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/34-41069.htm


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> See and so slick, got a comeback for everything. The old news is that you guys were a scam, why would anyone trust you now that you are new and improved when you still have the same greasy pitch.
> 
> https://therideshareguy.com/what-is-tryp/
> https://blog.followjulian.com/tryp-review-why-tryp-will-be-a-disaster/
> ...


Screw me once, shame on you..

.
Screw me twice. . .


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> . Just another ahole trying to make money at anyone's expenses. Fraud much?


How is any body making money at your expense when we actually cut your expenses?

1.) You made $20,000 last year. You kept 75% and Uber got 25%. How much did you pay Uber?
2) You made $10,000 last year. You kept 75% and Uber got 25%. How much did you pay Uber?
3.)Tryp Cost for the whole year each plan respectively: $ 468, $1,068 and $1,788
You can even do $5,000 last year. The expenses you pay Uber are over what you'd pay Tryp.


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> See and so slick, got a comeback for everything. The old news is that you guys were a scam, why would anyone trust you now that you are new and improved when you still have the same greasy pitch.
> 
> https://therideshareguy.com/what-is-tryp/
> https://blog.followjulian.com/tryp-review-why-tryp-will-be-a-disaster/
> ...


LOL Yea all articles that have opinions of their own with no real proof it's a scam just to scare people away for no reason. Taking away an opportunity from you early so they can gain more from it first. Since i've been involved with Tryp I haven't heard or seen anyone actually say they were scammed lol and I joined Dec 2018. I know haven't been scammed. Tryp team have been given us weekly updates non-stop since day one. A scam wouldn't waste their time given weekly updates.

Live view of Tryp app driver commission.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

drivinminator said:


> LOL Yea all articles that have opinions of their own with no real proof it's a scam just to scare people away for no reason. Taking away an opportunity from you early so they can gain more from it first. Since i've been involved with Tryp I haven't heard or seen anyone actually say they were scammed lol and I joined Dec 2018. I know haven't been scammed. Tryp team have been given us weekly updates non-stop since day one. A scam wouldn't waste their time given weekly updates.
> 
> Live view of Tryp app driver commission.


How are you paid?
Downstream income?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

drivinminator said:


> That's fake news and old news. Would you read the same newspaper/email you read last year? lol Think man.


Fake news??!! Hahahaha. If rideshare investors have learned anything from watching Uber and the disaster known as TK it's the fact that *Good Management Is Important.*


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> How are you paid?
> Downstream income?


I'll get paid when I drive. My markets not open yet in Rhode Island. What's downstream income?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> If you was in Tryp you could help build the rider base.


I never referred anyone to Uber. They did the rider acquisition already.

Paying seems ridiculous. Uber makes VERY little on me because I Longhaul whenever possible.










A few other questions:

1. How's Driver Support? Will Tryp have their own version of Rohit to send template replies that have nothing to do with what we write in about?

2. Will there be some kind of Surge in times of high demand like rush hour, inclement weather or concerts/games?

3. Can I still Longhaul and Shuffle?

4. Do I get a free Subway cookie?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

New2This said:


> I never referred anyone to Uber. They did the rider acquisition already.
> 
> Paying seems ridiculous. Uber makes VERY little on me because I Longhaul whenever possible.
> 
> ...


1. There will be support 24/7
2. There will be no surge pricing, ever. You'll see then, riders flocking to pay just a little less while drivers earn 30-40% more because its 100% on their fares.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> There will be no surge pricing, ever. You'll see then, riders flocking to pay just a little less while drivers earn 30-40% more because its 100% on their fares


You just lost every smart driver with the highlighted statement.

Why would I drive for base rate for Tryp, even if I can keep it all, when I can make double or triple on Uber?

Even if Uber takes more as a percentage I'm fine if I'm putting more in my pocket.

This will be Tryp riders after a concert


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

New2This said:


> You just lost every smart driver with the highlighted statement.
> 
> Why would I drive for base rate for Tryp, even if I can keep it all, when I can make double or triple on Uber?
> 
> ...


Where do you think drivers will go when uber is surging with high prices? Lol they're going to check tryps prices which will be a couple or few bucks less, choose Tryp instead, and drivers still will make more money than uber drivers lol with that same fair because it's 100% not 75% lol


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

You wouldn’t get the customer because the customer will go with the cheaper price. So if surge on Uber is $60 and you might make $45 but Tryp is $35 and you take home $33. So the Tryp driver made off with the customer because of the cheaper fare. The Uber driver lost out on that particular customer earning $0. There’s plenty of riders so the Uber driver will eventually get someone. Plus, since you get 100% of the fare it evens out to any surge income you might get because the rest of the time your getting 20% or more less then the average Tryp driver.

Also, most customers wait for surge to go away anyway.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How will riders in California know tryp exists? 
will ping requests in California show all the info?
What does the trade read look like?
Will tryp use the sane airport permit I have now?


----------



## drivinminator (Jan 20, 2020)

New2This said:


> I never referred anyone to Uber. They did the rider acquisition already.
> 
> Paying seems ridiculous. Uber makes VERY little on me because I Longhaul whenever possible.
> 
> ...


For the safety of all tryp Drivers and Riders, time restrictions will be monitored and enforced during "on call" and driving times. TRYP Technologies, Inc. will limit the number of hours a Driver can be on call for rides to 16 hours for every 24-hour period. It will also limit the actual driving time to 12 accumulated hours for every 24-hour period. TRYP Ride's App will deactivate Drivers for a period of at least 6 hours once either allotted time is reached.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> You wouldn't get the customer because the customer will go with the cheaper price. So if surge on Uber is $60 and you might make $45 but Tryp is $35 and you take home $33. So the Tryp driver made off with the customer because of the cheaper fare. The Uber driver lost out on that particular customer earning $0. There's plenty of riders so the Uber driver will eventually get someone. Plus, since you get 100% of the fare it evens out to any surge income you might get because the rest of the time your getting 20% or more less then the average Tryp driver.
> 
> Also, most customers wait for surge to go away anyway.


So bottom line you have no friggin clue. At an event, I'm turning tryp off and making more money. Bar close, turning tryp off and making more money. Pax find tryp is unreliable and go back to uber. Pax pay surge, they don't wait. If they did wait for sure to go away why do I have a lot of surge fares?

Stupidest logic for what is clearly a scam. Slime is what you are (not allowed to use more appropriate words)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

drivinminator said:


> Your market won't launch until you have a certain amount of riders so that rules that out. Need demand before launching.


You expect people to what, demand rides from non existant drivers?

Why is/ has tryp been claiming to be active in markets it clearly isn't active in?
















I saw other claims of being active in Las Vegas and San Diego.

I'm having a little get together later for a few friends to introduce them to a new business opportunity. Bring your cc and a pasta dish!


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

It’s a known fact during surge charge many customers try to wait it out. If they can. Not everyone will wait obviously if they HAVE to go somewhere or want to go as quick as possible sure they will go ahead and pay the higher fare. But if they have a choice between Uber and Tryp you think they would go with higher prices? 9 of 10 would go Tryp

Hey as a driver your right to make as much as you can so adding a Tryp is great for you. When you have regular prices, Tryp is the boss. When Uber is surging you can put Uber on. Nobody said you had to drop one for the other.

As a customer Tryp is better at everything . As a driver majority of my earnings when Tryp becomes a household name is Tryp


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

still waiting on questions I asked.....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

drivinminator said:


> Where do you think drivers will go when uber is surging with high prices? Lol they're going to check tryps prices which will be a couple or few bucks less, choose Tryp instead, and drivers still will make more money than uber drivers lol with that same fair because it's 100% not 75% lol





Thegreat12 said:


> You wouldn't get the customer because the customer will go with the cheaper price. So if surge on Uber is $60 and you might make $45 but Tryp is $35 and you take home $33. So the Tryp driver made off with the customer because of the cheaper fare. The Uber driver lost out on that particular customer earning $0. There's plenty of riders so the Uber driver will eventually get someone. Plus, since you get 100% of the fare it evens out to any surge income you might get because the rest of the time your getting 20% or more less then the average Tryp driver.
> 
> Also, most customers wait for surge to go away anyway.


You guys are funny.

Don't know about other markets but here people pay Surge all the time. People like the "I press a button and a few minutes later a car appears" convenience factor and are willing to pay for it.

How do I know? Because I ONLY DO Surge trips.

One flaw in your premises. If it's Surging heavily after a big event and Tryp isn't offering Surge you're doomed.

Rider has a $100 Surge ride but will be picked up in 3 minutes.

Tryp quotes them $50 but may be 20-30 minute wait because no drivers will work base when it's Surging.

They're gonna go with Uber just to get home.

Do either of you shills actually drive or are you just salespeople/hype people?


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Those post are 2019.... things changed a lot since then.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

How's Tryp handling insurance?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> How's Tryp handling insurance?


And who's driving potential pukers at non-surge rates?

What about cleanup fees?

What about chargebacks?

Of course, this is all cart-before-the-horse crap.

Other than test drives, still haven't seen any real Tryps posted.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

I drove for Uber a few years ago and still a passenger every now and then. Uber only been in my area for about 4 years so it took Uber time to get here. So contrary to what people think Uber needed time to grow as well. I actually requested a Uber a few days ago and it took 15 min for him to get to me. So convenient isn’t in every market. Every market is different.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> I drove for Uber a few years ago and still a passenger every now and then. Uber only been in my area for about 4 years so it took Uber time to get here. So contrary to what people think Uber needed time to grow as well. I actually requested a Uber a few days ago and it took 15 min for him to get to me. So convenient isn't in every market. Every market is different.


So how many Tryp rides do you plan on giving per month?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I asked questions, no answer. Maybe if the tryp cheerleaders would stop doing the tryp vs all existing RS, they might get more traction.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

WAHN said:


> And who's driving potential pukers at non-surge rates?


From what I have heard they are outsourcing all puke-related issues to their partners at VOMYT.

Ditch this bs, it's way too sketchy.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I asked questions, no answer. Maybe if the tryp cheerleaders would stop doing the tryp vs all existing RS, they might get more traction.


What was your question?



WAHN said:


> So how many Tryp rides do you plan on giving per month?


When Uber started here there wasn't a lot of riders in the beginning but word started to get out and things flowed. I expect the same for Tryp. People think millions of rides just poof out of nowhere. It don't happen like that. Uber, as far as I know never ran an ad on TV in my area. So when people say why "Tryp don't don't do TV ads " I know for a fact Uber didn't run ads on TV. (At lest I didn't see any).They did run ads on FB, youtube etc, saying you can earn $1500 a week. Maybe the same ads you saw? Most of the riders here are college kids. So Uber still hasn't really expanded past college campuses yet. So a lot of growth yet to be touched.

Driving for Tryp has more perks then just driving. I can do all the same stuff I did and do for Uber but better with Tryp. You have to be blind to not see it. Or just not understanding what Tryp offers. Which is okay. Everyone like different things. Like I said before, nobody said you have to drop one for the other you can always do both. To maximize your earnings. Like a lot of drivers do Uber and lyft.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what does tryp offer?
Full info ping?
Paid from time of ping?
Per mile per minute rate?
Those who take a leap and sign up shouldn't have to pay $99.
Instead of push back, why not post what tryp will do.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

The Compliance fee will take care of the insurance. Nice try tho.


SHalester said:


> How will riders in California know tryp exists?
> will ping requests in California show all the info?
> What does the trade read look like?
> Will tryp use the sane airport permit I have now?


The same way you know about Tryp. Word of mouth and we will be doing ads. Do y'all really think we wouldn't run ads to get y'all riders? We will do all of that. If you help get riders, you actually get paid and at the same time your helping other drivers and Tryp itself. More riders means happy drivers who make more money. Who then pay their subscription fee. Get it everything goes together Here an old video I did on Tryp (when it was MLM model) 




2.) I don't know anything specific thing about California. As you know each state is a little different.
3.)Trade read. I assume your talking about the stock.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> I assume your talking about the stock


stock? no trade dress. The silly car sticker thingies. What do they look like? Would I need another airport sticker? Stock, no possible way my portfolio would have anything beyond conservative. sheesh. 
AND lose the stickin attitude and don't be sooooo defensive. 
Uber pro? that must be another joke. I"m in calif; don't need no stinkin Pro. I get full info ping for FREE.

Now if tryp would just get a ETA for Calif vs just a silly list where Calif is listed like 30th.....


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh yor talking about these



Thegreat12 said:


> Oh yor talking about these


And I didn't have an attitude were you got that from?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thegreat12 said:


> Those post are 2019.... things changed a lot since then.


They are from 2019 BUT tryp still hasn't launched in any of the markets it claimed t were active in 2019.

Wtf is up with that?

Why the lies?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> People think millions of rides just poof out of nowhere. It don't happen like that. Uber, as far as I know never ran an ad on TV in my area. So when people say why "Tryp don't don't do TV ads " I know for a fact Uber didn't run ads on TV. (At lest I didn't see any).They did run ads on FB, youtube etc, saying you can earn $1500 a week.


I've seen tons of driver recruitment ads from Uber. I've even seen them run (very bad IMHO) TV ads.

Driver recruitment is totally different from rider recruitment.

Riders are key. If you don't have riders for all the drivers, you'll have a bunch of pissed off drivers VERY quickly. You won't have your monthly subscription fees very long.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thegreat12 said:


> You have to be blind to not see it. Or just not understanding what Tryp offers.


It's not that we dont understand or see your claims. We just dont believe the platform is real.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

New2This said:


> How's Tryp handling insurance?


Thegreat12 Would like to hear your response &#8230; in detail. How much coverage


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

My very simple question was


> So how many Tryp rides do you plan on giving per month?


Your answer???


Thegreat12 said:


> When Uber started here there wasn't a lot of riders in the beginning but word started to get out and things flowed. I expect the same for Tryp. People think millions of rides just poof out of nowhere. It don't happen like that. Uber, as far as I know never ran an ad on TV in my area. So when people say why "Tryp don't don't do TV ads " I know for a fact Uber didn't run ads on TV. (At lest I didn't see any).They did run ads on FB, youtube etc, saying you can earn $1500 a week. Maybe the same ads you saw? Most of the riders here are college kids. So Uber still hasn't really expanded past college campuses yet. So a lot of growth yet to be touched.
> 
> Driving for Tryp has more perks then just driving. I can do all the same stuff I did and do for Uber but better with Tryp. You have to be blind to not see it. Or just not understanding what Tryp offers. Which is okay. Everyone like different things. Like I said before, nobody said you have to drop one for the other you can always do both. To maximize your earnings. Like a lot of drivers do Uber and lyft.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Sadly, I think most questions real ride share drivers would want answers to are above your knowledge level.

Insurance coverage
Chargebacks
Customer complaints/deactivations process
Cleaning fees
Etc., etc.

Some things are answered on the site. Some are not.

You're not in NYC, so even if they actually started giving rides there, you have no first hand knowledge to pass along.

This isn't a biz opp forum where people are just going to buy the dreams you are selling.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They are from 2019 BUT tryp still hasn't launched in any of the markets it claimed t were active in 2019.
> 
> Wtf is up with that?
> 
> Why the lies?


We thought we was going to launch but we had problems with banks and different things because it was MLM. So Tryp had to overhaul the entire system.which set them back. So everything you see now had to be rebuilt.



Boca Ratman said:


> Riders are key. If you don't have riders for all the drivers, you'll have a bunch of pissed off drivers VERY quickly. You won't have your monthly subscription fees very long.


I just explained that how everything works together. If we have tons of riders and no drivers you have a pissed off rider.
Tryp going after drivers first is the same thing Uber did between their affiliates and corporate. Tryp can control the subscription fee so giving 3 months FREE Is great. If they need to adjust that they can. So for 3 months drivers if they understand what Tryp offers, can help grow the rider base along with Tryp. More riders you refer, more money in your pocket passively. In NYC many people use Uber at least 4 times or more a month. So that's a potential $1.60 extra for each rider you refer every month passively. Drivers have an incentive to get riders on the platform. So over a 3 month period how many drivers you think (if they understand) will refer their passengers to Tryp?

Break down******. Refer 10 passengers who ride just 4 times a month = 40 rides
Which = $64 passively



dauction said:


> Thegreat12 Would like to hear your response &#8230; in detail. How much coverage


You could of gone to the website and got that info screen shot below.

I plan to drive full time how many rides I get I'll take.
Customer complaints Tryp will handle that on case by case basis. But they don't plan to deactivate Drivers they will have a rating system like Uber but they will let the market fade out bad drivers. Sounds fair? If a driver does something vary bad of course your gone. Other than that, if you have bad service your getting faded out naturally.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> If we have tons of riders and no drivers you have a pissed off rider.


not true. There is no way a brand new rider to RS would just have tryp app installed. in many (most?) a pax would have Uber and Lyft installed already. Right now, this instant, in calif, no pax knows tryp exists beyond U/L drivers who read online.

A big problem i have is paying $99 plus a subscription fee when there are no pax, no roll out date. You want drivers, have to reduce barriers. Just saying. I'm all for trying something new, in the beginning. When Uber was born I was busy in my career, you know, making a living; so it wasn't a thing I could do.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thegreat12 said:


> We thought we was going to launch but we had problems with banks and different things because it was MLM


My problem is not that it didn't launch so much but that the claim were that it HAD launched. They were lies.

It's like meetngv woman at a club. Telling her you're a rich entertainment lawyer to get into her pants then after you do, you like her. You want to keep seeing her. Then you have to tell her you're really a stock clerk at Kroger.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's like meetngv woman at a club. Telling her you're a rich entertainment lawyer to get into her pants then after you do, you like her. You want to keep seeing her. Then you have to tell her you're really a stock clerk at Kroger.


Should've just told her you were into stocks.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> not true. There is no way a brand new rider to RS would just have tryp app installed. in many (most?) a pax would have Uber and Lyft installed already. Right now, this instant, in calif, no pax knows tryp exists beyond U/L drivers who read online.
> 
> A big problem i have is paying $99 plus a subscription fee when there are no pax, no roll out date. You want drivers, have to reduce barriers. Just saying. I'm all for trying something new, in the beginning. When Uber was born I was busy in my career, you know, making a living; so it wasn't a thing I could do.


I never said they wouldn't have Uber. I said they would be up set if a Tryp driver doesn't come pick them up. If riders don't know about Tryp guess who would benefit the most from telling them about Tryp? We aren't focused on Cali right now but we will get there at a later date

$99 is a barrier. Don't you think that's a good thing? Less saturation.. Let's be honest $99 isn't much.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> I never said they wouldn't have Uber. I said they would be up set if a Tryp driver doesn't come pick them up. If riders don't know about Tryp guess who would benefit the most from telling them about Tryp? We aren't focused on Cali right now but we will get there at a later date
> 
> $99 is a barrier. Don't you think that's a good thing? Less saturation.. Let's be honest $99 isn't much.


You are so full of it. Slick answers and avoidance for the scam.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> I never said they wouldn't have Uber. I said they would be up set if a Tryp driver doesn't come pick them up. If riders don't know about Tryp guess who would benefit the most from telling them about Tryp? We aren't focused on Cali right now but we will get there at a later date
> 
> $99 is a barrier. Don't you think that's a good thing? Less saturation.. Let's be honest $99 isn't much.


But that in itself is a scam. The background check through Checkr is twenty bucks. You pocket close to $80 of the charge.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess investors must of got scammed when they were putting millions in Uber before their first ride.








ColtDelta said:


> But that in itself is a scam. The background check through Checkr is twenty bucks. You pocket close to $80 of the charge.


&#129318;&#127997;‍♂ How the heck is something half a scam


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Let's be honest $99 isn't much.


the problem I mentioned before is tryp wants that $99 now when there is no date for calif roll out. THAT is a problem. Plus, we all know background checks don't cost $99. Tryp will need to do more to 'already baked and ready' drivers to get their attn.

and for some, perhaps many, $99 is a lot.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> I guess investors must of got scammed when they were putting millions in Uber before their first ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The investors may have put money in. Uber didn't charge me for a background check.

And what the heck are you talking about "half a scam"?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thegreat12 said:


> If riders don't know about Tryp guess who would benefit the most from telling them about Tryp?


Tryp?



Thegreat12 said:


> I guess investors must of got scammed when they were putting millions in Uber before their first ride.


Tryp has enough of a shady past and questionable business plan for the future. Comparing to a company most drivers already don't trust is doing you no favors.

Dont tell me your better than Uber then in the next breath compare to them.

If you want me to sign up as a driver, you'd have to give me access for free for X-amount of time. If I'm making money, I'll have number to look at and decide if I want to pay to play.

Right now you're telling me I as a driver need to recruit riders, pay and pay you and maybe, maybe tryp will do something to increase ridership.

That's like asking me to pay for a membership to a Costco type place, being my own stuff to stock the shelves and them pay to get my stuff back.

If this isn't a straight up scam, it's a ridiculous business plan.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> the problem I mentioned before is tryp wants that $99 now when there is no date for calif roll out. THAT is a problem. Plus, we all know background checks don't cost $99. Tryp will need to do more to 'already baked and ready' drivers to get their attn.
> 
> and for some, perhaps many, $99 is a lot.


that fine you can just get the updates. Again I don't know when California will be next. Just continue doing what you're doing.



ColtDelta said:


> The investors may have put money in. Uber didn't charge me for a background check.
> 
> And what the heck are you talking about "half a scam"?


 My bad you said that itself is a scam read that wrong. Um the investors paid for you background check which gives them the right to a % of your fares. Which is ok. If you don't see it you don't see it. The $99 is for background check. We all know background checks cost different but yes there are other things that goes into the startup fee


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you know, as a datapoint. I had a job in a school district and had to have a fingerprint background check. I had to pay (and yes that ticked me off) $64. Had another for HopSkipJump which was FBI, DOJ, sex offender, etc and that was around $64 and included being trustlined in Calif. Tryp cost isn't $99; y'all making it a profit center. Just saying.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Dont tell me your better than Uber then in the next breath compare to them.
> 
> If you want me to sign up as a driver, you'd have to give me access for free for X-amount of time. If I'm making money, I'll have number to look at and decide if I want to pay to play.
> 
> Right now you're telling me I as a driver need to recruit riders, pay and pay you and maybe, maybe tryp will do something to increase ridership.


We give driver 3 months free driving. So that argument is mute at this point.

You don't have to recruit anybody &#129318;&#127997;‍♂ You CAN for your benefit. If you don't want to fine&#129488;

Tryp and it's a affiliates will take care of that.

$64 for background, $25 to who referred them ( if there is a referral) Then merchant account. So wow $11 maybe less profit for Tryp &#129488;. Y'all be reaching so bad.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> We give driver 3 months free driving. So that argument is mute at this point.
> 
> You don't have to recruit anybody &#129318;&#127997;‍♂ You CAN for your benefit. If you don't want to fine&#129488;
> 
> ...


you are an ass hole. A background check is 20 bucks. A fingerprint background check is 64. Don't you dare compare your 20 and act like you scum are only making 11 dollars on the app fee. This is how I know you are a con artist. You brush off what you can't explain and lie with numbers. F off.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

So if it’s $20 how is it wrong for Tryp to profit on the setup fee? 😩


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Are trying to piss us off or? Chill the frak out. We ain’t the enemy.
btw, no mention of 90 free days in app. None at all. Can’t register unless give credit card info. Does tryp really want background check that is months old? 😶


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Does tryp really want background check that is months old? &#128566;


Or years, or they may never actually need it.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Are trying to piss us off or? Chill the frak out. We ain't the enemy.
> btw, no mention of 90 free days in app. None at all. Can't register unless give credit card info. Does tryp really want background check that is months old? &#128566;


The 90 days free is for NYC, Orlando Florida and Miami Florida. You wouldn't see it because your in California but I can give you the website for the promotion here:
https://www.tryprides.com/take90days/
How am I pissing you off?

Our background checks goes back 7 years and is national so it's more then $20. &#128553;


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Our background checks goes back 7 years and is national so it's more then $20.


Uber and Lyft do yearly background checks.

At least part of his point is why would someone in a market need to pay upfront for a background check when it could be a year old or more before Tryp is even in that market?

As for the "merchant account", unless drivers can use it to process the sale of other goods and services, it really isn't their own merchant account.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Thegreat12 said:


> No because fee are fees. Your fare is Time*Distance. You will get 100% of the fare + reimbursement for any credit card fees, tolls bridges etc with Tryp. Check that photo from earlier you will see. On Uber, they will take at least 25% of your fare which is again your time*distance and you won't get a reimbursement for the things I mentioned above typically. The booking fee is what each company takes to keep the lights on etc. Tryps at the moment is lower. Can it go up yes but drivers never get that because that's what the company gets for themselves. The service fee is another difference between the two. You pay Tryp's service fee at the END of every month. While Uber takes a service fee EVERY ride you take. Only you can decide which is better for you. Try adding all of your service fees for the month and see how much that totals out to be. Then total the number of rides you do every month. This way you know which plan would be better for you. Hope that answers your question.
> 
> sorry for the long response-


So after a while Tryp will lower the rates (for the "fare") and increase the "booking fee" until they are getting more of the actual amount the rider pays. If they ever get riders that is. (Gee, does this sound familiar?)

Meanwhile, there's no business and you're paying them monthly. A "service fee" which will also go nowhere but up (IF they ever actually get any riders).

@SHalester You just proved my point, word of mouth works. The ridership will grow. People think Uber had millions of rides the first day they opened. No it don't work like that. Took them time to grow. Things don't happen overnight.

Advertising Is going on and riders are signing up.You know about Tryp and your in California. A state we haven't even thought about opening yet. How is Tryp's word of mouth campaign going? Quite well if you ask me.
[/QUOTE]
You keep referring to Tryp as "them", but then saying "we". So you're trying to pretend you're not part of the scam, but doing a very poor job of it.

"Took THEM time to grow"
"A state WE haven't even thought about..."
How is TRYPs word of mouth..."


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

@Fuzzyelvis there is no monthly fee being paid by anyone. Seems everyone here is a little slow. &#129315; or can't read

Also"Them" in your poor example was referring to Uber &#129323;

"We" in your poor example was referring to Tryp
Thank You &#129303;

"Share the fare"

but when you give them what they want it's a scam &#129303;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> "We" in your poor example was referring to Tryp


It's a very good example.

You refer to Tryp numerous times as "we/us", so are you on Tryp's payroll?

If you are it's fine. I'd have more respect for you if you're upfront about it rather than portraying yourself as some disinterested third-party.

It makes more sense you being affiliated with Tryp than you being someone in Buttscratch Michigan touting Tryp as the savior of the rideshare industry.

And profiting on the signup process, even "only $11", is shitty.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Or years, or they may never actually need it.


How do we know they're even running one? (If it were my scam I wouldn't even bother).


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

Uber profiting from your fares must be the ish then 🤪(Your logic)

I’m not on Tryp’s payroll. But I am affiliated with them. Much like Uber’s / Lyft affiliates or you not knowledgeable about that part of Uber/lyft? 🤦🏽‍♂️
How did I portrayed myself as a third party if I said we or us? See your own statement don’t even make sense 😐


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> But I am affiliated with them.


you are just a driver for them? Screen shot of something, please.
And remember you came here LOOKING for drivers; so try to lose the 'tude' and the snark. And get back to your minders that drivers really don't want to pay squat to become registered.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you are just a driver for them? Screen shot of something, please.
> And remember you came here LOOKING for drivers; so try to lose the 'tude' and the snark. And get back to your minders that drivers really don't want to pay squat to become registered.


He's done more to scare drivers away than to sign up anyone.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

lol what “ tude “ and snark 😂 The only one with a tude are you guys. We wasn’t look for drivers. You guys were spreading false information. We came here to educate y’all about what Tryp is and isn’t. If drivers are afraid of $99 then we don’t need them 😘. If you don’t see the benefits yourself then why even bother? Obviously you see something in a Tryp if your already halfway in the door.


well looks like Uber is trying to replace Uber drivers. Wonder if they said “ we not paying squat to put automatic cars on the road “ Uber looking long- term while drivers looking short-term. If your not looking at Tryp for long-term benefits then $99 will Seem like too much to the average mind.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> lol what " tude " and snark &#128514; The only one with a tude are you guys. We wasn't look for drivers. You guys were spreading false information. We came here to educate y'all about what Tryp is and isn't. If drivers are afraid of $99 then we don't need them &#128536;. If you don't see the benefits yourself then why even bother? Obviously you see something in a Tryp if your already halfway in the door.
> 
> well looks like Uber is trying to replace Uber drivers. Wonder if they said " we not paying squat to put automatic cars on the road " Uber looking long- term while drivers looking short-term. If your not looking at Tryp for long-term benefits then $99 will Seem like too much to the average mind.


So how many rides have now been given in NYC?

Tryp "launched" there last week, right?

Not seeing much in the way of any news of this exciting, groundbreaking, game-changing platform.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> lol what " tude " and snark &#128514; The only one with a tude are you guys. We wasn't look for drivers. You guys were spreading false information. We came here to educate y'all about what Tryp is and isn't. If drivers are afraid of $99 then we don't need them &#128536;. If you don't see the benefits yourself then why even bother? Obviously you see something in a Tryp if your already halfway in the door.
> 
> well looks like Uber is trying to replace Uber drivers. Wonder if they said " we not paying squat to put automatic cars on the road " Uber looking long- term while drivers looking short-term. If your not looking at Tryp for long-term benefits then $99 will Seem like too much to the average mind.


1. Spellcheck and proper grammar would help you immensely. Before you say "it doesn't matter", believe me it matters. People will judge your opportunity by things like how you present yourselves.

2. Your attitude is condescending, implying we're stupid because we dare to question the Great Almighty Tryp. Objectively I was skeptical about it and your obfuscating makes me more leery. You're turning more people off than attracting them.

3. Your refusal to answer basic questions is related to #2.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> Tryp for long-term benefits then $99 will Seem like too much to the average mind.


Keep telling yourself that. Tryp needs to have a better spokesperson, imho. Tell ur minders.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Not looking good....


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> 1. Spellcheck and proper grammar would help you immensely. Before you say "it doesn't matter", believe me it matters. People will judge your opportunity by things like how you present yourselves.
> 
> 2. Your attitude is condescending, implying we're stupid because we dare to question the Great Almighty Tryp. Objectively I was skeptical about it and your obfuscating makes me more leery. You're turning more people off than attracting them.
> 
> 3. Your refusal to answer basic questions is related to #2.


Since this is a forum about Uber, the kid at least deserves a badge.










Truthfully, he's wasting his time here.

Aside from the trolls, people in these forums are actually Uber/Lyft drivers and want/need to actually be out, you know, driving.

So far, there is no evidence of active rides anywhere with real, regular passengers.

There are no timelines for various market launches given and previous launch dates have failed.

As for typical biz opp promoter attitude over that $99 fee for background check and "merchant account" setup, I'm not afraid to spend $99, lol. What I'm not going to do is pay $99 for something that doesn't exist here, has no official timeline for when it will exist here, and may never get off the ground to begin with. There's no need for a background check or a "merchant account" if they can't be used yet.

Just for the hell of it, I decided to go through the registration process online. Simple enough at the start. First, it makes you sign up as a "rider". Stupid, but okay. Name, email, phone and your registered.

Well, I want to make sure my profile info is accurate, so I head on over to update the info there. Hmmm, problem.










I don't live in Texas, Florida, or Washington. Those are my 3 options, really????

Why isn't New York there? They launched last week, right?

Oh well, moving on. Let's click on the "Become A Driver" link so I can get in on the ground floor of this once in a lifetime opportunity.

Takes me to page requesting name and cell. Fine, lots of sites do they now so they can text you the link to download the app. Provide the info and get forwarded to a 504 error page. Probably just a temporary issue from the billions of people signing up at that exact moment. Either way, the text comes through and I go ahead and download the driver app.

After confirming my ZIP, that's where I had to stop. At that point, I have to "Choose Driving Plan" and then give out my credit card info to pay for my "Driver Account Setup Fee". Nope.

I've paid for my own background checks and merchant accounts before, no big deal. But Tryp has no need for either of those until they are actually in a market and a driver can drive.

So far, Tryp has shown itself to be a poorly thought out and poorly executed endeavor with a shady CEO who has no background in the industry.

I mean, what can you really expect from a scheme that posts fake testimonials on it page. Another typical shady biz opp and scam tactic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Since this is a forum about Uber, the kid at least deserves a badge.
> 
> View attachment 407983
> 
> ...


This thread should be pinned so everyone can read your post.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

KevinH said:


> Not looking good....
> View attachment 408010


Uber is worldwide, so it's not really fair.










Lyft is a fairer comparison










Oh well, they should be able to hype it up enough to at least catch UberPeople. 

When you're ranked in the thousands, it doesn't take all that much to make a big jump.












KevinH said:


> Not looking good....
> View attachment 408010


Just realized you were probably referring to the 326k drop in rank over 90 days.










Easily explained by the switch from MLM to the single tier pay-to-play affiliate model.

That would lead most of the "influencers" to jump ship.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WAHN said:


> View attachment 408005
> 
> View attachment 408008
> 
> View attachment 408009


I threw up in my mouth at these.

Especially Vincent but Stan gets some stomach bile as well.

Community? COMMUNITY???? GTFOH with community.

This "Community" horseshit is why I despise Lyft more than Uber. They send you passive-aggressive nagging messages about me letting down the community when I don't take a 20 minute away ping that is Becca trying to get to her SoulCycle class 0.8 miles away.

**** the community. I do this shit to make money. The community can gently nibble my left nut. You want to get from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids? PAY ME!

Sorry not sorry but "Community" used in business, especially rideshare, triggers me.

This is me hearing Community...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> Sorry not sorry but "Community" used in business, especially rideshare, triggers me.


Okay, boomer. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

WAHN said:


> So how many rides have now been given in NYC?
> 
> Tryp "launched" there last week, right?
> 
> Not seeing much in the way of any news of this exciting, groundbreaking, game-changing platform.


Tryp has done over 20+ rides, The app has been down for a few days because they are still tweaking a few things to the app. " oh wait y'all should have millions of riders the first day." Your logic

How am I being condescending? Never said you were stupid. If anything y'all have been condescending the whole time with every post. Calling us "scum bags" and different names. &#128514;

Which question I didn't address?
Y'all judging a startup to a 10+ year company.Thinking Tryp should have millions of riders on day one of operations. Millions of drivers in 2 days. It didn't help that people been spreading false information or haven't updated their information on Tryp. Y'all been spreading information that's not true or from the old model of Tryp.Yall keep saying MLM I repeatedly said it don't work like that no more. Y'all say they didn't launch in Miami. I gave you the reason they didn't launched. Y'all say Tryp is charging people monthly. I said no we are not charging people monthly. That we are giving drivers in the 3 (THREE) markets we are focused on 3 months ( 90 days) free driving. I Also Drivers in the Miami markets that had already paid get 5 months of free driving. Y'all talk about the ads.I addressed that telling you we are doing ads. (And showed you a news coverage of Tryp). Y'all talked about expenses. I addressed that and broke it down how much money you would actually save vs the Uber platform. Y'all asked about insurance. I addressed that by showing you a screenshot of the policy on the TrypRides website. Ya talked about the startup fee. I addressed that by letting you know how far back Tryp goes with their background checks. You said no rides but provided screenshot of a completed ride from an actual rider. Also that's actually good numbers onAlexia since nobody really direct traffic to Tryp's website. Also as far as community Tryp partners with local charities.

Anyway no matter what y'all will find something negative &#128077;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thegreat12 said:


> Tryp has done over 20+ rides, The app has been down for a few days because they are still tweaking a few things to the app. " oh wait y'all should have millions of riders the first day." Your logic
> 
> How am I being condescending? Never said you were stupid. If anything y'all have been condescending the whole time with every post. Calling us "scum bags" and different names. &#128514;
> 
> ...


The app is already down? Did you hire former Uber programmers??


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Thegreat12 said:


> The app has been down for a few days because they are still tweaking a few things to the app.


Wow, more excuses.


Thegreat12 said:


> " oh wait y'all should have millions of riders the first day." Your logic


Nope, not at all.

What I would expect is an app that's ready to launch when they say it's ready to launch.

Any company seriously trying to break into this industry would have millions invested in R&D, testing out the wazoo, huge ads running in the market on launch day, etc., etc.

A lot of the so-called misinformation out there is Tryp's own doing.

Your CEO is the one who decided to originally launch it under an MLM platform, apparently not doing even the most basic of due diligence on how that could impact relationships with payment processors, regulatory agencies, etc.



Thegreat12 said:


> Ya talked about the startup fee. I addressed that by letting you know how far back Tryp goes with their background checks.


How far back a check goes is completely irrelevant to the questions on the fees.

Tryp will need to conduct background checks on it's drivers at least yearly. Why would anyone with common sense fork out money for a background check that will likely be outdated before a market even launches?

As I mentioned before, until a market is actually launching, there is no reason to charge for a merchant account that can't be used and a background check that will likely not be current if/when a market launches.

Speaking of misinformation, you can find plenty of that and outdated info on the blog that appears to be run by your SVP Bill Crosby, not to be confused with sexual predator and Jell-O fan Bill Cosby.

https://tryprideshare.info/tryp-rides/
Miami Dolphins partnership... is that still a thing. I'm guessing not.

Tryp Rides Grand Opening will be the city of Miami on August 18th, 2019! -- how's that going?

Tryp Rides Approved to Operate in Salt Lake City UT with 100% fare + tips for drivers! -- in 3 weeks, that post will be a year old...

Tryp Approved to Operate in Tucson, AZ
Tryp Rides Approved to Operate in Phoenix, AZ - both of those also nearing a year now

Tryp Update - New Markets Open, Maximizing Income, Great Tools, Next Steps. -- In this post that's over a year old it states



> Today Tryp Rides is open in following states and cities:
> 
> Arizona: Phoenix,Tucson
> Idaho: Boise
> ...


Call me crazy, but my definition of open means that rides can be given. Is that true? Approved to operate in multiple markets a year ago but still not operating in those markets. C'mon man.

Sorry kid, I'm not trying to be a "dream stealer" here, but you seriously need to look back over the last year and count the missteps that this so-called business has made and continues to make.

If nothing else, you should put it on the back burner to see if these clowns ever get their shit together.

Personally, I wouldn't necessarily have an issue with a fee based platform if a legitimate one came along that made sense. As it stands, Tryp ain't it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> Tryp has done over 20+ rides


20+ rides???? In NYC? The biggest market?

There are ants that do 20 rides on a slow day


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

👍 I didn’t say they only did 20. I said they did more. But anyway 👍


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> &#128077; I didn't say they only did 20. I said they did more. But anyway &#128077;


Double-digit rides is still minuscule.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

I signed up as a rider with TRYP.

I am in Queens, NY.

Here is their map as of 01/28/20 13:49.










I priced a ride from Yankee Stadium In the Bronx
to JFK.

Here is their map at 13:54 01/28/20.


----------



## Thegreat12 (Jun 18, 2019)

True got to start somewhere. &#128077; Hey request a ride bro. Also, like I said you will always find something negative. No matter the progress.
Remember that statement when Uber only does one ride with an automatous car then it grows to several thousands. Over the next few years.

Wait I thought we didn't have an app&#128064;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> I signed up as a rider with TRYP.
> 
> I am in Queens, NY.
> 
> ...


How much is the same trip on Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

New2This said:


> How much is the same trip on Uber/Lyft?


Don't know. Don't have those apps.

Got TRYP because it was stated in this thread that they were up and running in
the Bronx and Brooklyn.

Apparently TRYP is utilizing the old Uber ghost cars.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thegreat12 said:


> Tryp has done over 20+ rides, The app has been down for a few days because they are still tweaking a few things to the app. " oh wait y'all should have millions of riders the first day." Your logic
> 
> How am I being condescending? Never said you were stupid. If anything y'all have been condescending the whole time with every post. Calling us "scum bags" and different names. &#128514;
> 
> ...


yes I called you scum bags and I stand by it. You are only one step above murderers and rapists, you are stealing peoples hope and dreams. The app is down because Tryp is incompetent and not qualified to run a business like this. There's something called testing and it prevents things like this from happening. 20+ rides. If it's that little you should have an exact amount assuming this even happened. Fake testimonials, sites that don't work. This is the MO of scammers who got the pitch right but don't have the tech expertise to pull it off. All I can say is bite me. People like you deserve a good beat down.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thegreat12 said:


> Tryp has done over 20+ rides, The app has been down for a few days because they are still tweaking a few things to the app. " oh wait y'all should have millions of riders the first day." Your logic
> 
> How am I being condescending? Never said you were stupid. If anything y'all have been condescending the whole time with every post. Calling us "scum bags" and different names. &#128514;
> 
> ...


Think about it, honestly. We've been abused by Lyft and uber, you know this. Many of us have been around quite a while. Tryp comes in, with their mlm scam/plan wanting to drive to pay them to drive and making claim (telling lies) that they've already launched in several markets.

Now you come here, with different accounts or possibly, but I doubt other people with a sarcastic, insulting attitude expecting us to believe tryp is a legit company with a different plan.

It's going to take proof to get any driver with half a brain to take you seriously. Your condescending attitude and arrogance are doing you no favors. No one is going to take you at your word. Tryp has lied to the public since last year, why should anyone believe you're legit?



Thegreat12 said:


> Also Drivers in the Miami markets that had already paid get 5 months of free driving.


How is it free if they already paid? Are they being refunded?

Or, do you mean discounted, ya know, because thay already PAID?



Thegreat12 said:


> Anyway no matter what y'all will find something negative &#128077;


If I have to deal with you or people like you with this company, I'll never sign up.


----------

